# Coconut Shell



## BirdsAreMyLife (Jan 4, 2012)

My step dad got a coconut and I was wondering if we cleaned the shell if I could give it to my birds? (cockatiels and budgies and i guess my button quails) Is it safe for them? Also do you have any tips of how to clean the shell?


----------



## quarrion queen (Jun 14, 2011)

hi i dont know how to clean it i would think very hot water and maybe white vinegar or something like that, dont use any disenfectants of course or anything strong as it can mak the birds sick. My birds have lots of toys made with coconut they have this thing called the Tiki Hut which is this swinging hut made out of two half-shells.
So yes you could definetly give it to them!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

if you clean the insides out and gut it you bake it in the oven to disinfect it  i use them for toys too theyre fun to use


you can do is split the coconut, drain the water out. then bake it until the white meat comes off the hard shell easily. then bake it a little more after that


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Just be sure to clean it very well and it should be ok.


----------

